# Mathews Switchback XT Robinhood



## dburch51 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought my first Mathews today, upgraded from my old high country. This is the best bow have ever shot, fast, smooth, no vibration at all. Bought it at my local archery shop already set up and dressed. The bow actually just come into the store today. At 10, 20, and 30 yards groups were so tight that the fletchings were touching. My second round of shots at 20 yards I have already robin hooded an aarow. I have never shot anything like this, this bow is amazing and I recommend it to anyone looking for a new bow, but not at a new bow price. I am not a Mathews believer!:shade:


----------



## olytreeman (Feb 26, 2011)

I have an XT. I wish I had spent the money on it in th efirst place. I love it.


----------



## mikesp78 (Mar 1, 2011)

mathews are always nice shooters


----------

